

Antipackage: automagically import single file Python modules from GitHub - michaelhoffman
https://github.com/ellisonbg/antipackage

======
dozzie
Bundling together the process of downloading packages and building them is a
very bad idea, but you have moved it to the whole next level!

Congratulations!

